# EMS Wallets!



## Nelg (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm looking for a good, quality wallet for field work. The one I have has all but destroyed my NREMT card, rubbing most of the ink off. (reordered that).

I've been looking at some on qmuniforms.com (I know, police site, but they had some great EMT pants there too) and just want to see what everyone might recomend. Tired of buying a new wallet every year anyways because mine just fall apart.


----------



## rwik123 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nelg said:


> I'm looking for a good, quality wallet for field work. The one I have has all but destroyed my NREMT card, rubbing most of the ink off. (reordered that).
> 
> I've been looking at some on qmuniforms.com (I know, police site, but they had some great EMT pants there too) and just want to see what everyone might recomend. Tired of buying a new wallet every year anyways because mine just fall apart.



My wallet rubs off the ink on my state cert card. It's leather. Try making a photocopy of your cert and carrying that folded up with you. Problem solved


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 25, 2011)

or laminate your cards. It's what I did and they're in great shape now. I learned after I had to get a replacement copy of my initial NM EMT-B cert


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 25, 2011)

*Lam your cards*

No money? Use clear package tape.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 25, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> or laminate your cards. It's what I did and they're in great shape now. I learned after I had to get a replacement copy of my initial NM EMT-B cert



Definitely. I laminate everything. Especially since I put my CWP through the washing machine.


----------



## Dominion (Mar 3, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Definitely. I laminate everything. Especially since I put my CWP through the washing machine.



Going to agree, laminate your stuff.  I learned the hardway, I recently lost ALL of my certification cards except my NR and State because they are laminated/plastic.


----------



## JJR512 (Mar 3, 2011)

Are they still perfectly valid if laminated? I thought some of them say "Do Not Laminate This Card". Or maybe I'm thinking of my social security card...


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 3, 2011)

JJR512 said:


> Are they still perfectly valid if laminated? I thought some of them say "Do Not Laminate This Card". Or maybe I'm thinking of my social security card...



I've never seen that on any of my certs or alphabet soup cards. But a SS card DOES say that.


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 3, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I've never seen that on any of my certs or alphabet soup cards. But a SS card DOES say that.



Mine doesnt. :/. Might be because it's the original one I was issued when I was less than a month old though.


----------



## Dominion (Mar 3, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Mine doesnt. :/. Might be because it's the original one I was issued when I was less than a month old though.



Off topic but I don't feel like googling it.  Anyone know why you can't laminate a SS card?


----------



## JJR512 (Mar 3, 2011)

It probably makes it harder to tell if the card is valid or not, in the same way that laminating a bill of currency would make it difficult to verify its authenticity. You need to be able to feel the paper, as well as look for certain fibers.


----------



## Nelg (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, defiantly try laminating. Did not even think of that route. Ended up ordering a wallet from qmuniforms.com that seems to be working fine. Trifold with a slip for a clip-on badge, and larger, less "sucking" plastic. My NREMT card was the only one being demolished, though. Something about the ink and the material of the card I guess, but my Arkansas cert and California card are still as good as when i got them.


----------



## Joe (Mar 7, 2011)

I donr even carry that stuff with me, I have it in a go bag tho. My cpr card is another story. Its in the plastic thing with my dl and it aint commin out any time soon. Thing is permanetly stuck in there


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Mar 7, 2011)

I guess as soon as I figure out how to make enough money to justify carrying my wallet, then I'll start looking for one!  Lol


----------

